# Shortbread ok to freeze?



## bitnersweets (May 23, 2002)

I ended up with an extra shortbread crust this week ( I use them as cheesecake crusts, recipe from Alice Medrich) which I will not need for another 8 days. Would it be better to freeze it or leave it out? If freezing, what should I use to wrap it to prevent the moisture in the freezer from softening it? I really like the crunchy/ crisp buttery texture it has now. Thanks for your help on my first post!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It will freeze better if it's raw, but if you already baked it, just thaw it before unwrapping, and then crisp it in the oven before using.


----------

